# Me, Indie, Indian Author, M. Prabhakar Rao



## prmadhura (Apr 21, 2011)

Dear All Fellow Writers,

I am M. Prabhakar Rao, an Indie Author from Hyderabad, India.

Yours,

Prabhakar,

;-)


----------



## Gumby (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Prabhaker, we have several other members from India here also. Welcome.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 21, 2011)

From Hyderabad, India too! Welcome


----------



## prmadhura (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thank you, Gumby*



Gumby said:


> Hi Prabhaker, we have several other members from India here also. Welcome.


 
Thank you, Gumby

Nice to know that.

Prabhakar.


----------



## prmadhura (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you, Candid petunia,

Your signature is beautiful.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site! :hi:


----------



## prmadhura (Apr 24, 2011)

Nickie said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forums.
> 
> Nickie



---------------------
Thank you, Nickie.

Warm Regards,

Prabhakar.


----------



## prmadhura (Apr 24, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Welcome to the site! :hi:




 Thank you, TheFuhrer02.

Warm Regards,

Prabhakar.


----------

